# DNR Western Upper Peninsula Citizens? Advisory Council to Meet July 18 in Ontonagon C



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources&#8217; Western Upper Peninsula Citizens&#8217; Advisory Council (CAC) will meet Monday, July 18, at the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park Visitor Center, located at 33303 Headquarters Rd., in Ontonagon. Beginning at 5:30 p.m. Eastern Time, DNR staff will present division reports and answer questions from council members and the public, followed [...]

More...


----------

